# Dandy SD bucks of lifetime.



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

Friend of mines buddy tagged this bruiser.
Guess score I know.


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2011)

wow! Awesome! =D>


----------



## 00 mod (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! Thats huge! Is that a mule deer or white tail? Sorry, I know nothing about deer!

Jeff


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

Whitetail

We do not only grow our walleyes big are deer are not to bad either.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 22, 2011)

Another Whitetail from SD.


----------



## 00 mod (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! Thats huge then! I would guess over 200! But like I said, I know nothing about deer!

Jeff


----------



## basshunter25 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would guess around 180 but I would need to see a better picture of the girl, for reference, ya know.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 28, 2011)

The top one with girl was just short of 183 7/8"
The bottom was 183"


----------

